# Dual Nationality



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

FINALLY - Living in Northern Ireland has an advantage LOL...

It took some digging, but if I am correct ss I was Born and have lived in NI for 48yrs and I own an Irish & UK passport. I can basically fly out to Spain Rent a property and go to the Police station and gain a visa. = A whole lot easier than if I was to try using my UK passport.

I wasn't so keen on needing to have £40+k in the bank for my wife and I to move to Spain and work. My wife runs her own Wall graphics company and I'm a Locksmith/joiner/handyman


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As an Irish passport holder, you don't need a visa but simply register as EU citizen living in Spain. Since 2012, EU citizens need to show sufficient financial resources not to become an undue burden on the state and evidence of medical insurance. Your UK wife will be included as your dependant. When you register as self-employed (autónomo) and pay its dues, you are automatically covered by Spanish state healthcare.


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

Joppa said:


> As an Irish passport holder, you don't need a visa but simply register as EU citizen living in Spain. Since 2012, EU citizens need to show sufficient financial resources not to become an undue burden on the state and evidence of medical insurance. Your UK wife will be included as your dependant. When you register as self-employed (autónomo) and pay its dues, you are automatically covered by Spanish state healthcare.


My wife has also lived in NI her whole life

So even as an EU resident I still need the 40k+ in the bank to be able to stay and work in Spain .... mmmmm I was hoping to dodge this one as we are selling our NI home to buy a new one in Spain. 40k missing would ruin this as we where hoping to live Mortgage free. Our mortgage is finishing in 2yrs time


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buck-eejit said:


> My wife has also lived in NI her whole life
> 
> So even as an EU resident I still need the 40k+ in the bank to be able to stay and work in Spain .... mmmmm I was hoping to dodge this one as we are selling our NI home to buy a new one in Spain. 40k missing would ruin this as we where hoping to live Mortgage free. Our mortgage is finishing in 2yrs time


No - as an EU citizen the financial requirements are MUCH lower - more like 7000€. Once here your non-EU wife can apply for residency as your spouse, as said.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

No you dont need 40 k in bank. That is for non EU members ( (Brits). You just need around 6 or 9K. You need only to convince them you arent a burden
Brits now need to convince them that not only are they not a burden but they will contribute with income tax payments. You can effectively live in Spain but not need to reach the basic level of tax. You will need private healthcare for a year at least if not retired


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

kaipa said:


> No you dont need 40 k in bank. That is for non EU members ( (Brits). You just need around 6 or 9K. You need only to convince them you arent a burden
> Brits now need to convince them that not only are they not a burden but they will contribute with income tax payments. You can effectively live in Spain but not need to reach the basic level of tax. You will need private healthcare for a year at least if not retired


This is the kind of info I have been looking for and struggled to find clarity on. Also thanks to the other replys above saying the same thing. This has now elevated our ideas of moving to Spain a lot closer than we thought. Last night we where feeling a little dejected thinking we'd have to keep 40k in the bank out of our house sale. 7-9k is workable


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> No - as an EU citizen the financial requirements are MUCH lower - more like 7000€. Once here your nion-EU wife can apply for residency as your spouse, as said.


Ah, So even though my wife also has an Irish passport she is recognized as a Non-EU resident, and then applies for her residency via me.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you I intend to sell your house you need to be careful when you move as the sale could fall within the spanishTax system if you moved within their financial year ( Jan- Dec).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buck-eejit said:


> Ah, So even though my wife also has an Irish passport she is recognized as a Non-EU resident, and then applies for her residency via me.


If she has an Irish passport, doesn't that mean that she's Irish - so an EU citizen?


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> If she has an Irish passport, doesn't that mean that she's Irish - so an EU citizen?


Yes, she is. It was Joppa who mentioned the whole "my wife would be included as a dependent". I never said she was UK or Irish in my opening post, in fact I said in my reply that she was born and lived in NI her whole life also. Then others replied and made it look like she would need to come into Spain under me as her spouse. It's just been a bit of a misunderstanding I think. 

But in reality we are BOTH Irish & UK passport holders.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Buck-eejit said:


> Yes, she is. It was Joppa who mentioned the whole "my wife would be included as a dependent". I never said she was UK or Irish in my opening post, in fact I said in my reply that she was born and lived in NI her whole life also. I just didn't mention she also had an Irish passport. I was just assuming from others replies that in some way I can only solely apply for residency and I would have to bring my wife in under me as a spouse. But she has her own Irish passport. Based on what you say then we both can enter Spain on our own Irish passports and become residence.


It doesn't matter whether your wife has Irish or UK passport, as financial requirement for EU citizen + spouse is exactly the same regardless of the spouse's nationality. There is advantage in applying as a couple as you roughly only need 1.5 times the minimum income level (IPREM), instead of IPREM for each.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Buck-eejit said:


> Yes, she is. It was Joppa who mentioned the whole "my wife would be included as a dependent". I never said she was UK or Irish in my opening post, in fact I said in my reply that she was born and lived in NI her whole life also. Then others replied and made it look like she would need to come into Spain under me as her spouse. It's just been a bit of a misunderstanding I think.
> 
> But in reality we are BOTH Irish & UK passport holders.


I think to keep this simple, you ignore your British passport/citizenships as you were born of the island of Ireland and quite rightly have irish passports. As it's after the WA you won't qualify for free healthcare from your UK tax / national insurance payments but gour Irish/EU citizenship qualifies you for everything else. The irish passport ofice basically ignores the border on the island of ireland and lets face it, it is now in the sea between England and the island of Ireland, Good luck with your move.


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

Roy C said:


> I think to keep this simple, you ignore your British passport/citizenships as you were born of the island of Ireland and quite rightly have irish passports. As it's after the WA you won't qualify for free healthcare from your UK tax / national insurance payments but gour Irish/EU citizenship qualifies you for everything else. The irish passport ofice basically ignores the border on the island of ireland and lets face it, it is now in the sea between England and the island of Ireland, Good luck with your move.


Am I right in thinking if I become a Self employed (Autonomo - making a start on my Spanish lol) I will then qualify for state healthcare as I will be paying Taxes ?

I will require private HC until I start working


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Buck-eejit said:


> Am I right in thinking if I become a Self employed (Autonomo - making a start on my Spanish lol) I will then qualify for state healthcare as I will be paying Taxes ?
> 
> I will require private HC until I start working


I believe so but I don't know anything about that although there are people on here that do. I think I've heard it's not cheap though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buck-eejit said:


> Am I right in thinking if I become a Self employed (Autonomo - making a start on my Spanish lol) I will then qualify for state healthcare as I will be paying Taxes ?
> 
> I will require private HC until I start working


You would qualify for state healthcare because of the social security payments, not the tax.

Paying tax doesn't give access to healthcare.


----------

